# Service manual?



## G-Man.uk/usa (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi guys, anyone have an online version of the service manual available? My girlfriend's Altima needs a new CV boot and lower ball joint - thinking of doing it myself because we're poor at the moment and I've quite a bit of experience working on my S14 (back in the UK).

Thanks for any help!
Gawain


----------



## chitownguy (Aug 27, 2006)

PhatG20 - Altima


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

chitownguy said:


> PhatG20 - Altima


I downloaded that one ... full factory manual.

It's in a .RAR format ... so you'll need a .RAR reader. Go search for 7-ZIP, which is free software and does a good job of unzipping .RAR files.

Here's a good download source for 7-ZIP.

7-Zip - Reviews and free 7-Zip downloads at Download.com


----------

